# Forstner bits in the 1/16" sizes 9.99 free shipping!



## dovetail_65 (Jan 22, 2008)

6 Bits in the 1/16" sizes 9.99 and free shipping!

 Fractional Forstner 1/16" bits

Use code V9723 if the free ship does not come up. 

If you do not use the above code they may ask for a 50.00 sale to get the free ship.


----------



## AlanZ (Aug 21, 2008)

Thanks for the heads up. I received my 16 piece Forstner set from Rockler today, and this fractional set will round out the collection nicely. Order placed.


----------

